# What size rheostat do I need for my tumbler??



## diggermarsh (Feb 4, 2006)

I am in the proccess of building my own bottle tumbler.  A friend of mine gave me an older motor and I need to slow it down with a rheostat.  I looked on ebay an there are plenty of them, but I'm a little confused about what size I need.  My motor is 115 volts and 5.5 amps.  All the rheostats on ebay have watts and ohms and I'm not sure if there is some kind of conversion I can use, or what?  If anyone can help me with this I sure would appreciate it.  I'm fairly new to this forum, but its one of the best I've ever seen.  Lots of great people here!!!  I'll post some great bottle pictures when I get a chance.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 8, 2006)

you dont need a rehostat. you need to use different size pullies. From the motor to the drive. big to small makes it go fast, so you could use a 2" on the motor and a 5 or 6 inch on the drive shaft, if you buy pullies with 4 or 5 different sizes on one, you can flip then facing different from each other, most tumblers have a jack shaft between the motor and the drive shaft.
 mine has a 2" to 10" then I have a chain drive from that to my drive,14 tooth and that gives me 40 rpms.

 rick


----------

